# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Alguem identifica este peixe???

## Nuno Costa Lobo

Julgo tratar-se de uma donzela...  :Admirado:

----------


## Victor Ramos

Boas Nuno

No minha opinião penso que se trata de um chromis ( com uma cor bem original)   :SbSalut:

----------


## Nuno Costa Lobo

Descobri! Trata-se de uma Chrysiptera leucopoma que julgo ser rara.
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muito bonito nunca vi uma igual   :SbOk:  
Qual e o temperamento do peixe sera que e demonio como os outros da familia ?  :SbLunettesSourire:

----------

